

Call Me Skeptical: Dan Lyons on the gPhone - bdfh42
http://www.newsweek.com/id/160544

======
sown
Keeping in mind that there will be more Android phones...I wonder what the
general consensus about today's events....is the problem more with the
hardware or more with the software?

------
qhoxie
This article is pretty disappointing. He seems to just dig for reasons to bash
the gPhone and glorify the iPhone, without making any serious comparisons.

